# [RISOLTO] Xfce e lingua italiana

## johnlocke

Salve a tutti,

ho installato gentoo in virtualbox e ho scelto come D.E. xfce: ho alcuni problemi ad impostare come lingua quella italiana.

Non trovo alcuna voce nel menu (dovrebbe essere System > Language Support) e ho provato con il comando

```
export LANG="it_IT.utf8"
```

ma non ha avuto alcun esito, inoltre ho provato ad aggiungere lo stesso comando in .bashrc, ma non c'è stato alcun cambiamento.

Chiedo a voi se esista una procedura particolare o un qualche pacchetto che devo ancora "emergere"

Vi ringrazio per ogni rispostaLast edited by johnlocke on Wed Nov 03, 2010 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johnlocke

sono riuscito a risolvere

a chi servisse, ho scritto nel file /etc/profile.d/lang.sh questa riga

```
export LANG=it_IT
```

e finalmente xfce4 è in italiano

----------

## cloc3

 *johnlocke wrote:*   

> ho scritto nel file /etc/profile.d/lang.sh questa riga
> 
> 

 

in gentoo, il posto preferibile sarebbe /etc/env.d.

----------

## ago

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

----------

